# Nissan d21 1991 ka24e engine 2.4l



## geo67 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey i have a question about my nissan truck. Ive been working on it forever and finally got it down to one problem thats turning out to be harder than expected. The only way i can get it to even start is to switch the fuel lines from the fuel pressure gauge and the overflow. So i assumed that the fuel pump was not pumping or the fuel pressure gauge was bad. I have a friend with an old sentra and put m fuel pressure gauge on his car and mine on his. Mine worked fine on his but his didnt work on mine so i assumed that the fuel pump wasnt working. I took the gas tank down and ran power to find it worked fine it even shot gas from it stongly so i assume the pressure is ok to. I was wondering if anyone else had any similar problems or would know why im not getting fuel to the fuel line. any help would be greatly appreciated. I got this truck for only 200 bucks so getting it running would be great so i dont have to go look for another vehicle.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u should post this on the hb truck threads..

there is a fuel pump fuse and a fuel pump relay and the ecm controls the fuel pump.,.

read the codes...


----------

